# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  كابتن فيصل العجب والهدف رقم 100 الف الف مبروك

## جواندي

*نبارك لكابتن الزعيم فيصل العجب
لاحرازه الهدف رقم 100 في شباك 
الموردة وعقبال الهدف رقم 200
ثلاثة منها في شباك الترجي
الف الف مبروك يا العجب


*

----------


## محمد كمال

*الدهن فى العتاقى والشجر الكبار فيه الصمغ 

ليس فى الامر عجب انه فيصل العجب ملك الافارقة والعرب
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*مبرووووووووووووووووك يا ملك
                        	*

----------


## مصعب علي

*الف مبروك للملك
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*أولاً مبروك  لعجبنا الملك المئوية
بس يا ود كمال تعال شوف سماحة المئوية في نقاط:
أول حاجة العجب دا شكله مصر يسجل المئوية في الزريبة عشان ما ينكروها...
تاني حاجة بدأ التعداد بهدفين وختمه بهدفين
تالت حاجة وأحلي حاجة الهدف نسخة مكررة من هييييييييد حمص في نفس المرمي
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مبروك يا عجبكو
                        	*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*الف مبروك ياملك
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ليس في الامر عجب ... انه فيصل العجب ... سيدو ... وملك السنتر ... بالتوفيق للمريخ امام الترجي ... اللهم أنصرنا علي الترجي ... وايضا بالتوفيق للملك ... والنصرحليفنا ان شاء الكريم ... والف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك للصفوة بالفوز الباهر والمطمئن ... وليس في الامر عجب.
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*اللهم احفظه لنا وادمها نعمة علينا يارب العالمين 

وعين الحسود فيها عود
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

مبروك يا عجبكو



حمصني حاول حس بي ... شربكني حاول والكآين يكون ... حمصني وارمي القووووون علي .
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*عجب عجب عجب عجب
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*ألف مبروووووك الملك فيصل العجب..........
ملك بجد.......
*

----------


## africanu

*وهل في الامر عجب

مبروك ياملك
*

----------


## الحارث

*الف مبروووووك للملك
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الكبير كبير والعجب كبير 
ربنا يدينا اللى فى مرادنا
                        	*

----------


## riyad saad

*الف مبروك للاعب الخلوق المبدع فيصل العجب ودمت اسطورة رائعة للاخلاق والوفاء:wrd:
*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*العجب العجيب مبروك
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*العجب 100%
*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*الف الف مبروك كبتن عجب
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*ألف مليون مبروك للكابتن الخلوق الأسطورة العملاق فيصل العجب سيدو ...

*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*الامبراطور الكرة السودانيه
                        	*

----------


## alhorey

*العجب كالذهب لايصدا
                        	*

----------


## فارس البطانه

*ليس في الامر عجب ... انه فيصل العجب ... سيدو ... وملك السنتر ... 
انه التكريم الحقيقى للملك
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*الف  الف مبروك يا عجبنا القونك عجبنا
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*100 الف تحيه لهذا الرجل الكيان الذى قدم
            وماتاخر ابدا فى الدفاع عن شعار المنتخب
            وعن شعار المريخ
*

----------


## جبرة المريخابي

*الف الف مبروك
                        	*

----------

